# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Посторонние объявления о недвижимости

## Tathyana

Обратите внимание на объявления: 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8488
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8142
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8058
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8203&

Это, явно, какие-то риелторы оставляют. Может, стоит удалять их, т.к. это не участники форума, а посторонних объявлений по недвижимости мы и так можем тысячи в интернете найти?

----------


## Дамир

Очень даже похоже на то. Образец точен Риэлторовский )))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да Бог с ними, пусть пишут. Проверять, кто в "Недвижимости" насколько преданный, я не собираюсь.

----------


## Митрий

И правда. Вот и еще появились: 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8522
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8526
Все от новых "ложкиных" с количеством сообщений 1 шт.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Им тут у нас нравится  :smilies:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

я же предлагал вывести все эти объявления в отдельную колонку внизу справа 
а то вся  философская  тематика перекрывается комнатами и квартирами

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Почему бы вообще раздел недвижимости не настроить так,чтобы желающие могли его не видеть?Да и Лой-базар тоже.

----------


## Яшода д д

Мне так вообще не мешает.Просто не хожу туда и все...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Почему бы вообще раздел недвижимости не настроить так,чтобы желающие могли его не видеть?Да и Лой-базар тоже.


Действительно, хорошо было бы. А то нажимаешь линк "новые сообщения" - и там половина тем по недвижимость.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Действительно, хорошо было бы. А то нажимаешь линк "новые сообщения" - и там половина тем по недвижимость.


Надо зайти в "Объявления" и дважды щелкнуть на иконке подраздела "Недвижимость". Все сообщения пометятся, как прочитанные, и в "Что нового" отображаться не будут.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Надо зайти в "Объявления" и дважды щелкнуть на иконке подраздела "Недвижимость". Все сообщения пометятся, как прочитанные, и в "Что нового" отображаться не будут.


Не будет в этот раз или вообще никогда больше не будет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не будет в этот раз или вообще никогда больше не будет?


Только в этот сеанс.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Тогда слишком много лишних действий каждый день...
Мы говорим, о том, чтобы вообще не было видно раздела недвижимости, если кто-то не хочет его видеть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я не знаю, как это сделать.

----------

